# Bad kisser/makeouter



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Are you? 

When it only happens once in a blue moon it can be kind of rough. These things need to start happening more frequently.

Also, when someone's breath smells like sour milk it doesn't help, but that's not the biggest deal. Mine probably smells pretty bad. But that smell also seemed to come from the white stuff on my my jeans that I noticed in the morning. It remains a mystery.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

see....you make'n this thread made me realize how we cretique everything, when most the stuff dont matter....i dont even know if ima good kisser lol....ive only kissed a couple girls, and ive never made out with someone....and i never heard nothin about me being bad, i was smile'n...so i didnt care....i just dont care no more  ....but, i would say, im an alright kisser?? :stu lol.....

i just think kissing comes from the soul....you gotta have a conection to even wanna be a good kisser in my opinion.....


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

If I was kissing someone that had bad breath I would tell them so they could go brush or mouthwash. It's really a turn off to be kissing someone when their breath stinks. 

Also, everyone kisses different, there's no right or wrong way to do it. Unless you're putting a whole bunch of spit in the other person's mouth, that's kinda gross. I've kissed a few guys and they were all different but I wouldn't say any of them were bad.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Probably. Though my latex dolls and hand never complain.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

try kissing a smoker, its disgusting!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

BeNice said:


> When it only happens once in a blue moon it can be kind of rough. These things need to start happening more frequently.


 :ditto It's hard to know if you're "good" when you've done it so few times.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Or not at all, in my case.

I had a chance once but I couldn't get my lips to work.

I fail.

If I did though I'd probably suck at it. Like everything else.


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

ive been told im a good kisser. i think because i dont like to just stick my tongue as far as i can down the other persons throat (which happened to me once. it was wierd). i think its better if your slow and dont try to force anything(tongue)... at least thats my take on it.

haha. i remember this girl and i liked each other and one time, as im leaving, she says something like "next time you should try to make out with me." i went home and practiced kissing on my arm and hand for hours. never got the guts to try it with her though.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know if I'm a bad kisser/makeouter. I sure hope not. I've made out with three guys total. The first guy I kissed well I didn't like it. Bad breath sucks and sometimes slobber is bad.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm a very good kisser/maker outer. Or at least I really enjoy it. My approach is to start slow and innocently. Not aggressively. And build from there. Then devour her like she's a well seasoned roast, and vice versa. Whew I'm getting warm.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I doubt I'll ever find out.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i had no idea what i was doing when i first kiss/made out with the only boyfriend i've ever had. he told me later online how i should kiss better and that helped a lot, so i'm a bit better now. i also have to remember to make sure my breath is fresh before kissing someone.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The more onions and garlic on my gf's breath the better, seriously.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I've kissed a few girls in my life that I can remember. They all were excellent kissers except for one. She immediately tried shoving her tongue into my mouth, and was very forceful about it. Perhaps it's just because I was used to slow, sensual kisses, but the forcefulness of it made it feel quite awkward for me. 

Also, never kiss without at least having a mint first, unless you've been dating the person for a long long time.  If possible do it after you've brushed your teeth and used mouthwash, before you've eaten.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh, and if any ladies feel that they want practice........I'd be more than willing to let you practice on me. :lol 

(Hey, you can't blame a guy for trying)..


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

In kindergarten, I had a "girlfriend/princess" with whom I'd make out while other kids were playing more innocent games. I'm not sure how good I was but it was definitely weird.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

i'm pretty good, at least have been told i am with all the girls i'm with.. they've all been good as well but this latest girl i'm kind of seeing is pretty bad, she goes straight for the open mouth tongue/slobber stuff.. hate it. i actually prefer closed mouth lipping/biting lips a bit with a TINY bit of a tongue. i don't want to break away from the kiss and have drool all over my face. i'm working up the courage to bring up this slight porblam to her but there's really no way of saying it without hurting her feelings i think


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive kissed two women that were just awful. one just slobbered on me and the other one...well i dont really know how to explain it but needless to say, i never saw them again

oh and youd be surprised how much bad breath is caused by not flossing


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, I think this girl went straight for the tongue stuff, too.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Are there any women and/or woman who wants to get together and make out between the holiday celebrating our saviour's birth and the new year? Necking during the holidays is fun. PM if interested.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> Are there any women and/or woman who wants to get together and make out between the holiday celebrating our saviour's birth and the new year? Necking during the holidays is fun. PM if interested.


Ohhh to be single again :mushy :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been told that I'm pretty damn good, actually.

But I kind of expected it. It's hard not to when you ooze sex appeal as much as I do.

:spit :rofl :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I actually figure that you can tell what someone's like in bed just by observing how they play sport.

-The real macho guys I'd play soccer with were very good at scoring goals and on the aggressive side.

...Me? well a little story probably sums it up best: The Alpha male of the team announced to everyone when we were picking teams that: "Let's make this easy: Let's put Ruby Tuesday on one side, and everybody else on the other."

...hehe...


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> I actually figure that you can tell what someone's like in bed just by observing how they play sport.
> 
> -The real macho guys I'd play soccer with were very good at scoring goals and on the aggressive side.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute......Now I'm confused, RubyTuesday. YOu have your gender listed as "female" so why were you playing a bunch of guys in soccer? Or are you implying that you're very aggressive on (and off) the field?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Becky said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any women and/or woman who wants to get together and make out between the holiday celebrating our saviour's birth and the new year? Necking during the holidays is fun. PM if interested.
> ...


HAHA,


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

NightinGale said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I actually figure that you can tell what someone's like in bed just by observing how they play sport.
> ...


Can't a female hang around almost only with a bunch of guys and have it be completely acceptable, fun and harmless? 
And, yeah, I was implying that I am energetic -I wouldn't necessarily use the word 'aggressive' (though this is fine too in the right measure).


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

sure, I dunno, I was always a girly girl so there was no chance I was ever going to play a bunch of guys in a game of soccer. They'd massacre me. The only time I'd play sports against a guy was when I used to babysit this eight-year-old and we'd shoot hoops with his Lil Tikes 6-foot basket ball net. I schooled him


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> They all were excellent kissers except for one. She immediately tried shoving her tongue into my mouth, and was very forceful about it


(that means she wants you)

a good thing in my book. unless you just want to neck and court.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Noca said:


> try kissing a smoker, its disgusting!


It's different... but maybe down to personal taste 
last person I made out with was a smoker, and I didn't mind. 
Maybe it's cuz I used to smoke before that.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I started kissing at such a young age (14ish) through games like spin the bottle or truth or dare, i guess i got enough practice that i didn't find it trying when i had a bf. lol (Ok, that made me sound like a trollep lol...they were innocent kisses, and it never went further than that. I was too scared. My nick name for many years was "prude")


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Noca said:


> try kissing a smoker, its disgusting!


This is why smoking is a deal breaker for me...yucky!!


----------

